# Houseless, Not Homeless: My undergraduate, Honors Thesis



## Thorne (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello,


My name is Thorne. I am not new to STP, though it has been a very long time since I last logged in. Those of you who know me know that this is because I have been diligently working towards a PhD in Linguistic Anthropology at the University of Arizona in Too Stoned (Tucson). Those of you who don’t know me, please allow me to establish a little “street cred” with a brief synopsis of my former life.


Before “The Miracle of Life” forced my husband and I to hang up our frame packs and _house-up_, we lived a typical transient’s life. We’ve hopped freight trains and thumbed down 18-wheelers to get around. We’ve camped in dry river washes and squatted in dusty old warehouses. And we’ve flown signs for gas money and panhandled for 40s. So, in other words, I am not naïve and (sorry for the cliché) I’ve “been there, done that”.


After our kids were born I had to do something “legit” because I knew that my normal hustles wouldn’t suffice anymore. My husband was able to get SSI for peripheral neuropathy and other nerve damage in his feet and hands, but me, I would have to work for a living. Of course, I was not ready to get a real job (I’m still not), follow corporate rules, and use my brain and back to make some other asshole money. I wanted to make my own rules and live on my own terms while still being able to provide a safe and alternative lifestyle for my family. The problem was, I didn’t know how to do that.


During my tenure as a road dog I had acquired a plethora of miscellaneous skills, but none of them were legally marketable in the working world. Sure, I have sales experience, but how do I tell the interviewer that I obtained all my experience slinging twenty bags on the South side? Medical Training? Yeah, if sewing up a knife inflicted muscle wound with a sail needle, un-waxed dental floss, Listerine and super glue counts? What about a Gourmet Chef? Or an Electrician? Maybe an Herbalist? I could go on and on trying to give fancy names to all of the things life on the road has taught me, none of them good enough to qualify to do anything on a legal basis.


Anyway, long story short. The desire to purchase 50-100 acres somewhere (depending on where my career takes me) and build a self-sustainable farm for my extended family, all while getting paid to do what I love, led me to pursue an academic career in Anthropology. And why a PhD? Because I have to be the one making the rules. I can’t be a peon. That’s why I took to the road to begin with. With a PhD I can run the show, dictate the research, and if I’m lucky, influence young minds. And if that research entails a hop on the Sand Line, then who am I to argue.


Okay, if you’ve taken the time to read this far I thank you, because I am finally going to cut to the chase.


I am an honor student at the University of Arizona and in order for me to graduate with honors I am required to conduct independent research and write a Thesis on said research. Most anthropology majors have the option to go to a field school to meet this requirement, but because I am studying language and human behavior I have to, essentially, “invent” my own field experience.


This is where all of you come in.


Over the next year I will be asking for volunteers to help me with different parts of the project. Most of the tasks are easy and can be done online. These tasks will be anonymous polls, questionnaires, surveys, brainstorming, chat and similar activities. There will also be times when I will need to observe, interact with and participate in “group activities” (again, for lack of a better term).


Also, an individual participant does not have to be available for every single task, “group activity”, etc. If you only wish to participate in one, and no others, that is fine. Participation is completely voluntary, confidential, and will not be used for anything not directly related to the study and not without the participant’s permission.


If you think you might possibly be interested in helping me in some way, keep your eyes open and keep looking for updates and more information. As I set up websites, forums, prepare documents, set up mailing lists, etc. I will make them available. In the meantime, any comments or ideas are welcome.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 13, 2013)

well done. this sounds like some amazing work. I'm based in the UK but if that doesn't prevent me from helping out I'd be more than happy to do whatever I can to get you nearer to your PhD. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mistahedges (Oct 21, 2013)

yeah, keep me posted sounds interesting do you have a website?


----------



## Thorne (Nov 1, 2013)

Been delayed with the website because of other academic things. And I have more time than I thought I did to do my research, at least 6 months more time. WooHoo. Updates on the project coming soon. I promise.


----------



## eske silver (Nov 19, 2013)

Awesome!
Can't wait for more updates


----------



## Thorne (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay, been a while since and update, and it will be two more weeks. It's finals now they I have a break until mid January. Gonna use that time to update the hell out of everything so it an be ready to go for anyone who wants to sign up.
Sorry this is taking so long. I would still love to talk to anyone who is coming through Tucson though.

Thorne


----------

